# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Летающий Ju 87B в масштабе 1:5

## MiKar

Приветствую!

Натолкнулся вот на такую красоту: http://www.rlm.at/start_e.htm?cont/gal17_e.htm&1
По-моему, выглядит очень реалистично.

----------


## An-Z

Ухх! Действительно красота, отличная работа!!!  Вот только головки заклёпок видимо симитированы внутренними углублениями, поэтому в местах потёртостей, эти головки остаются белыми.. в реальности должно быть наоборот.. и ещё вопрос, изолятор антенны на фонаре кабины имел белый изолятор? или красновато-коричневый?

----------


## ALI

Предлагаю создать тему летающие модели.Летом она актуальна.(особенно в этом году  :Smile:  )

----------


## forten07

> Приветствую!
> 
> Натолкнулся вот на такую красоту: http://www.rlm.at/start_e.htm?cont/gal17_e.htm&1
> По-моему, выглядит очень реалистично.


А где там модел?

----------


## Gnom

> А где там модел?


http://www.rlm.at/cont/gal17_e.htm

----------


## Хорст

вот немного
http://evoshangar.homestead.com/home.html

----------

